# Moderator Terry is not feeling well....



## relofts (Apr 8, 2004)

Hello,

I wanted to let everyone know that Terry is in bed ill, we all know Terry is the hardest worker I know and it takes a lot to get her down, I was concerned because I had not spoke to her yesterday nor did I see any posts from her which is highly uncommon, I called to talk to her to check on her and her husband answered and said she was in bed and really sick, Please everyone send your Get Wells to Terry, I hope that she will allow her self time to get better and not over do it.

So here it is from me:

*Terry Get Well Soon We Need you to be Healthy!!*

Ellen


----------



## LondonPigeon (May 10, 2005)

Hope you get better soon Terry!


----------



## andinla (Mar 11, 2003)

*Get Well*

TERRRY! 

Andi


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Terry, hurry up and get well. We need more pictures!

Maggie


----------



## mainesgem (Sep 12, 2005)

*sick and tired of being sick and tired?!?*

sorry to here you are not feeling well...i hope you feel better soon!

God bless you-
jenny.


----------



## birdboy12 (Jul 27, 2004)

GET WELL SOON TERRY WE ALL MISS YOU!!!!!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks everyone! I still feel like s**t and am heading back to bed as soon as I finish the critter chores. My husband is having a minor (or so we are told) surgery tomorrow afternoon, so I really have to get myself back up to speed between now and then.

Terry


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Speedy return, Terry - but only if you're fit!!!!

John


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Terry,

I'm so sorry to hear you are feeling under the weather.  

I'm sending *positive *thoughts your way and prayers for a *speedy recovery!*

Get well soon, we miss you!


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I hope you feel better soon Terry, but it sounds as if you also need some practical support. Is there anybody that can help with the chores?

Cynthia


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Oh boy, Terry, when it rains, it pours!!! Hope you are feeling better soon and hope everything goes well with your husband's surgery....

Linda


----------



## Cricket (Sep 1, 2005)

Yes! Good luck with your husbands surgery. As for you, do treat yourself to some healing down time. Hope you are both back to "normal" soon.


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Terry,
Best wishes and hopes for speedy recoveries for you and your husband.
Daryl and her pidgey crew


----------



## Poulette (Feb 5, 2002)

Terry we all send you our best vibrations to get well soon!
Suz.


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*Get Well*

Hope you rest lots and get well soon. Hope your husband will be ok too.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

I Hope you are feeling better soon Terry.
I agree with Cynthia, surely there must be someone nearby that can pitch in & get the critter chores done or at least most of them. 
You need to be able to focus on getting well.  

I hope you husband's surgery is without incident & you are both feeling 'chipper' real soon.  

Cindy


----------



## dnrslucky1 (Oct 13, 2005)

Terry!

Get Well Soon and take care of yourself! Tell your hubby Good Luck! and hope he feels better soon also.

We will be praying for you both!

Denise and Squidget


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Terry,
hope hubby's surgery goes well tomorrow and you will feel better.
Sorry to hear about your's and hubby's health problems. Wish I was closer to help out with the critter chores.

Reti


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Terry...!

Ohhhhh...Get well soon...!

Oh golly...

Let me know, and if need be, I could drive down and make sure you are set up on a nice Heating Pad, some white towells, no drafts, and some good chow and plenty of Grit...!

I know the drill...

Seriously though...what chew got?

It must be something heavy to get you down...

Do you know what it is?

Love,

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## dekebrent (Jun 17, 2005)

Terry -- get well soon. Thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## Kwikkordead (Jul 29, 2005)

I pray God's healing touch in your areas of need. Look up, He is watching over us all.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

TAWhatley said:


> ...My husband is having a minor (or so we are told) surgery tomorrow afternoon, so I really have to get myself back up to speed between now and then.
> Terry


Oh good, then. No time pressure!!! Too bad we don't all live closer, so we could pitch in and let you rest. Hope recovery is smooth and speedy for both of you!


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Terry, 

I hate to read when you're not well and I hope that you feel better real soon. It's awful to be sick especially when you have so many obligations, like yourself. Don't push yourself too hard, you need to recuperate. Sleep is often the best medicine so I wish you could get some good sleep. 

I hope everything goes well for your husband's "minor" surgery as well. Lin is right, when it rains it pours. Sheesh, this is rotten timing. 

Take care of yourself and your husband!


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

I and Garye the pigeon hope you get well soon. My whole flock sends you love!


----------



## re92346mos (Jul 21, 2005)

I just got a Mail from her Ellen, she is real sick. Rena


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thank you again everyone! I'm gonna survive .. this is "just" one of those killer colds that has turned into something close to pneumonia with extreme congestion of the chest and sinuses .. coughing, runny nose in between times of congestion .. miserable headache and body aches .. sore throat .. just generally miserable.

Phil, thank you for the kind offer of care <LOL>!

Well, waiting for a little dove to get here with a broken and bleeding wing. As soon as this little one has arrived and been treated and settled in, I'm off to bed!

Terry


----------



## phyll (Mar 15, 2004)

Just saw this thread.
Jesse & I wish you a SPEEDY recovery, Terry.

You know that you will recover more quickly if you can get some undisturbed (if possible) rest. Please try to get it!

I will say an extra prayer for your husband's speedy 
recovery also.

Phyll


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Terry, 


Get yourself a few quarts of some nice spicey-as-you-can-stand "Kim chee"...!

I am really craving it lately, and intuition sez "Go for the gusto!"

Might help!

These 'colds' can be very serious anymore...I had one go bacterial some years ago and that got pretty scarey there for a while.

Funny thing too, I just realized, I have eaten a quart almost of Kim Chee in the last two days, and no flatulence like traditional Sauerkraut tends to do, so...who could ask for anything more?

I was a little worried I might knock some of the Birds off their perches, but, no worries now!

Lol...


Love!

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Terry,

How are your poops looking? Any whitecaps?

Go ahead and go for broke--Baytril, Spartrix, Appertex, Bactrim, Fenbendazole and spray with Pyrethrin (Bedclothes, too).

Pidgey


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

Hello Terry, 

Hope you feel better soon and I hope the best for you, your family and your animals.

Take good care of yourself and best regards,


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Gee, Terry,
Don't be afraid of checking in with a Doctor. Do you have an elevated temp, by any chance? Sinus infection along with everything else. Taking decongestants? Maybe an antibiotic, especially if you have a sinus infection, or a pneumonia process going on. Do I have to come out there and straighten you out? Really push p.o. fluids, take a nice hot,steamy shower.
Daryl


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi Terry,

Sounds like what I had a couple of weeks ago, and for that matter what is going around the whole campus where I work. It's miserable and nasty, and sleep seems to be one of the best remedies. Hope hubbies surgery goes well and that you both are feeling like your old selves again soon.

fp


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

Best wishes and a speedy recovery. Maybe for some relief of sinus congestion boil some water, put in some eucalyptus oil or menthol or whatever, put your head under a towel over the pot and inhale some steam. I hate to hear other people with an unproductive cough. I have cystic fibrosis, am your age (58), and do plenty of coughing and nose noises, and since it is "normal" for me for the last 41 years, don't mind myself making noises but hate it when I hear other people coughing and wheezing and hacking (because of empathy?). I have a box full of medicines and some powerful antibiotics and am very aggressive with them if I feel I am slipping. Sleep and adequate rest is the best medicine (besides laughter and a sense humor). Your critters are probably giving you a lot of support, also.
(Now that I've blathered on, don' bother reading all this but get some rest instead).


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Dear Mr.and Mrs.Whatley,

I was away for a couple of days and just read about your circumstances. We are all thinking about you and hope and pray things get back to normal for the both of you very soon.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*Just saw this thread*

and Mr. Squeaks and I send our wishes for a SPEEDY recovery to you both.

Something that may be helpful: Gypsy Cold Cure made by Traditional Medicines and also, Cold Cure P.M. These are teas that come in tea bags - just boil water, steep and drink away!

REALLY HELPS!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Terry,

I am thinking about you and just wondering, how are you today?

Hope much better but these things unfortunately take time.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks again everyone! I'm almost feeling human today. I think just giving up and getting lots of sleep was the key. I'll probably be MIA most of the day due to hubby's surgery this afternoon, but will check back in this evening.

Terry


----------



## relofts (Apr 8, 2004)

Terry,

I am so glad that you are feeling better, please do give us a update on how Glen is doing, I know he will be ok, good things can only come your way.

Ellen


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

*Oh dear*

Hi Terry,

You poor thing and hubby too.... what a pair of bagpusses you are. Seriously hope you both feel better soon. You are a truly amazing lady who I note posts on nearly every single thread and and absolute lifesaver ( Dovena post today) and "mother of advice" that people with pigeon worries can turn too. It must be worrying for you with so much to do and not feeling like it. I am telling you Sir Francis of Assisi is looking down on you and will make you better soon as he needs you to carry on the good work that you do.

Take care.

Tania xx


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi All,

Still alive and kickin' at 8:45 PM Pacific Time today. Gene's surgery went well, but I had to give up and come home while they found an available bed for him. I was pretty done for after 7+ hours at the hospital today. I did see him, and he was his usual talkative self entertaining the recovery room nurses when I stopped in. I'm sure I'll hear from him once he is in a room and will see him tomorrow. For now, it's a quick read of the posts and off to bed for me!

Terry


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

Hope you both get well soon!


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

A little late on posting good thoughts. BUt I hope you are getting along better and your husband recovers well also. Take care of your self


----------



## Scuiry (Jul 11, 2001)

*Take Care of Yourself!*

Hi Terry,

Sorry you are unwell. Please take care of yourself. Lord knows you deserve it. 

Daniel


----------



## traci_sss (Nov 24, 2004)

Terry

I hope you are feeling better soon. Take Care of yourself and come back soon


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Glad Gene's surgery went smoothly and that you had the good sense to let your body rest. Take care!


----------



## LondonPigeon (May 10, 2005)

ive been suffering from heavy depression for a long while  

maybe if I had a pigeon, it could make me better, I would look after the hen


----------



## jimmyrenex (Mar 27, 2005)

Hey Terry..
Glad to hear you're feeling better...
Jimmy


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*LOVE you*

Best Wishes for you and yours. this to shall past. Hurry please. ok.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks again, everyone. I'm still not back to 100% but am much better today (Sunday) compared to where I started from.

Terry


----------



## LondonPigeon (May 10, 2005)

TAWhatley said:


> Thanks again, everyone. I'm still not back to 100% but am much better today (Sunday) compared to where I started from.
> 
> Terry


glad you're getting better Terry


----------

